# Ball in tube attachment with Sleeve



## gonene1 (May 24, 2015)

I have problem with The Ball in tube attachment.

The band fails at the connection point where the ball sit , exactly in the middle, at the circumference of the ball The band start to get small bites from the frame's hole until it is totally cut and break.

This point fails long before the band shows signs of wear.

what i used to do is every 150 shots push the balls a few mm into the tubes so it will have a fresh part to connect with the frame.

But now when i use lite bands 1852 they fail much sooner.

I was wondering if inserting a sleeve of about 1.5cm of 2050 tube over the part that has the ball might help with this problem and the connection will last longer.

I'd like to ask...

did anyone try this sleeve thing?, do you think it could work?

or

did you have similar problem and find some other solution?


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

it should work you can also polish the hole on the sling shoot up that may help also.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

I went with these solutions instead. never get wear at the forks this way.


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

gonene1 said:


> I have problem with The Ball in tube attachment.
> 
> The band fails at the connection point where the ball sit , exactly in the middle, at the circumference of the ball The band start to get small bites from the frame's hole until it is totally cut and break.
> 
> ...


Thats is how I do it, make for a more secure method and add life to the tubes IMO.

You can see it here.

Cheers mate.


----------



## gonene1 (May 24, 2015)

Emitto said:


> gonene1 said:
> 
> 
> > I have problem with The Ball in tube attachment.
> ...


That looks nice , i was not sure that this is the way to go, because it was just something that popped in my head to try, so i am happy to see that it does work.

Looking at your connection of the tube to the pouch , do you use a sleeve there as well? no strings or knots of any kind? or does a sleeve cover a knot?


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> it should work you can also polish the hole on the sling shoot up that may help also.


Hey Gonene,

I agree with Ghost. Sounds like the hole in the fork may have a little rough spot on it. It would probably only have to be something small, since there is a heck of a lot of pressure on the tubes at full draw. Just a thought. The solutions that Emitto and Byudzai also look like winners.

Best of luck sorting it all out,

SSS


----------

